
Try Micromastery - lucasjans
https://elemental.medium.com/why-you-should-try-micromastery-90b080b3befa
======
mdszy
So we're just giving a new name to "learning skills"? What?

~~~
bityard
There is a wide spectrum of the amount of time, effort, and money it takes to
learn various skills. This seems like a celebration of those skills on the
small end of the spectrum that anyone can learn, whether they are practical or
not.

Seems like a good idea to me, in an age where everything is either treated as
disposable or outsourced.

~~~
tempguy9999
I think the OP was saying it's a fancy term for nothing new. I agree with him
(I note the term 'life hack' being used in the media for trivialities now).
I'd agree with you too, learning new stuff is better.

------
criddell
Two of the skills mentioned are ones I've failed at. Making a great omelet and
folding fitted sheets.

I've never made an omelet that is very good and I've tried a bunch of
variations. I've had lots of omelets in restaurants that are great.

For the fitted sheet skill, I've watched the videos on people doing it and it
feels a little like the old how-to-draw-an-owl meme. Step one and two make
sense, but then step 3 is magic.

~~~
Zaskoda
What's wrong with your omelets? I've made hundreds of ugly omelets but now I
can make a pretty one about 3 out of 5 times.

~~~
criddell
They are bland and it's not due to lack of salt. I've had slightly better luck
lately pre-sauteing the stuff I want to add to the eggs, but nothing that I'm
terribly happy with so far.

What are you putting in yours?

~~~
bentona
What kind of eggs do you use? Regardless of your opinions on animal rights,
etc, I strongly recommend buying the fanciest free-range, etc. eggs you can
find. A healthy diet for the chickens makes a huge impact on egg quality &
taste. I doubt this will solve your entire problem, but it helps.

I assume you're already using fresh garlic & onions, but those are also musts
in my opinion.

~~~
criddell
I do buy they best eggs I can find.

I'm not a huge fan of garlic in eggs, but I do like onions and scallions.

~~~
tonyarkles
Have you tried Tarragon? It's not for everyone, but I love it as a flavour to
go with eggs. I'm with you on the garlic, I just end up with garlic-egg burps
all day.

------
petercooper
Genuine question.. does everyone on HN read so few Medium articles that they
can actually load most of these, or are you paying the membership fee? Because
I can't read these stories most of the time.

~~~
is_true
Incognito or private browsing. Depebding on your browser choice

~~~
petercooper
Haha, I'm an idiot, good idea :)

------
Edmar
A while ago I saw this video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MgBikgcWnY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MgBikgcWnY)
is about "The first 20 hours" and there is a book as well. It's surprising how
much could you can learn in just 20 hours. You can't be an expert by doing so
little but you can learn some tricks for fun.

------
jmpman
Although not a millennial, when I graduated with my engineering degree, I also
felt lacking in practical skills. So, my wife(also an engineer) and I enrolled
in community college vocational education classes. We learned to weld, sculpt,
cast, blacksmith. Had a great time and would now have the confidence to buy a
welder and know I could use it... if only I had the free time.

------
dade_
I've been thinking about origami lately. Has an aesthetic purpose, but very
analog and doesn't involve looking at a screen.

~~~
forthispurpose
being able to fold a simple origami crane at any given moment is a very
satisfying skill, unfortunately, it fades if you don't practice it enough. I
learned how to fold origami cranes at least 3 times in my life

~~~
bravura
So it's like riding a bike, except you forget how to do it.

------
qwerty456127
Mihaly Csikszmentmihalyi is Hungarian, not Czech. And the "flow experience is
analogous to meditating" statement is very questionable - I'd say it's [a
good] kind of opposite: meditation is meant to be a 100% conscious experience,
people rarely maintain mindfulness in the flow mode.

------
sharadov
Some of these skills mentioned - sewing, cooking decent meals, driving a stick
are life skills. But please don't try to cut your own hair unless you're in
dire straits!

~~~
PostOnce
Operating a manual car is as much as a life skill as operating a manual loom.
It'll be relegated to specialist hobby eventually. Some things are destined to
be replaced by fully automatic systems, for the gain of productivity and
convenience. An auto-loom can do the work of many, many people, so using a
manual loom is now a craft show and museum pastime.

